# Diving lessons



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I am a diving newbie, having just dived once in a cove. I want to take a few lessons and then try out open sea diving. I googled and came across 3 such providers in UAE - Al Boom, Freestyle, and the Pavilion Dive Centre
The course fee seem to be within 300 Dhs of each other. Any recommendations? 
Is a course required at all ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ogri750's yer man on all things diving.....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Ogri750's yer man on all things diving.....


So I will wait for him to come across this thread. Thanks !


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Ogri750's yer man on all things diving.....


I was skim reading the forum and made two mistakes:
1) I read 'diving' as 'driving', which confused me when the OP asked about open sea 'driving'
2) I wondered what type of currency OGI was... I need to sleep.

:focus:


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

ooeerr

I'd better get things right now then with that recommendation.

A course is definitely required. To try and go diving without instruction is extremly foolhardy and dangerous. There are 2 main learning avenues open to you. PADI (Professional Association of Diving Instructors) & BSAC (British Sub-Aqua Club)

Out of the 3 centres you mentioned, Al Boom is probably the most well known. I have done a few dives with them, and they were ok. Worth noting, the diving off Dubai isn't the best. You would really need to get over to Fujairah or to Mussandam.

For your open water course, you will need to complete some theory (nothing very complicated), you will then do some confined water dives (in a pool) and finally some open water dives.

For ease, PADI is probably the most straightforward way to go. You can actually do your theory work on-line https://www.padi.com/elearning-scuba-registration/default.aspx

My wife has actually decided after many years, if she can't beat me, she might as well join me and is doing her open water course via the eLearning route. The club she has affliated herself to is Divers Down in Khorfakkan Divers Down UAE This decision was made after the co-owner was at my house and I had a very good chat with him.

Hopefully this has given you some pointers, but if you need any more information please ask


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> ooeerr
> 
> I'd better get things right now then with that recommendation.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ogri. Will check out Al Boom. BTW, all three offer courses from PADI. Will see if they have a package with the theory and practice courses together.... Al Boom also runs diving trips to Mussandam 
Will post here as to how it goes
Thanks !


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The open water courses they offer, will include the theory and the practical. The benefit of the eLearning is you can do it as and when. The access is valid for a year.

If you choose the on-line version, the dive centre you affliate to should deduct some costs from the open water course.

The theory side of things is very straight forward, and the objectives for each section are clearly defined. Keep a highlighter with you, and as you learn the objective, highlight the relevant section in the manual. You'll be amazed how effectively it sticks in the memory.

As an open water diver, you'll be qualified to dive to 18m with a buddy of equal or higher qualification in conditions the same or better that you trained in. Yes I know, I had a PADI manual for breakfast.............

The only bits of kit I would tell you to buy first of are a mask and snorkel. You could get some fins if you want. Fins not flippers, Flipper was a dolphin. The dive centre you use will have all the kit you need but I wouldn't want to use someone else's mask or snorkel. I would also recommend a rash vest. Not for warmth (sea temperature at the moment of around 33c), but as some protection, against sunburn (yes, you can burn underwater especially at shallow depths) and also things like jellyfish (only little ones, not Box Jelly's or anything like that. Gulf waters have plenty of little ones that cause a very mild tingle, but it is still annoying)

I would also suggest a decent watch. Maybe not for your first couple of dives, but to fully understand how "Plan The Dive, Dive The Plan" can be implemented, you will need to know the time you have been down, along with the depth you are at, which will give you your "no-stop" time. Don't go for a watch that is only rated at 100m. That is ok for snorkelling or swimming. You will need one that is rated to at least 200m with a rotating bezel.

As you progress, you can then start looking at your own regulators, SPG, contents guage, dive computer etc


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> The open water courses they offer, will include the theory and the practical. The benefit of the eLearning is you can do it as and when. The access is valid for a year.
> 
> If you choose the on-line version, the dive centre you affliate to should deduct some costs from the open water course.
> 
> ...


This was very very useful
Friday trip it is to Al Boom before I buy stuff. Let me see what works to be cheaper. 
And priority 1 - need to convey to the missus that diving is not a "dangerous" sport


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Recreational diving isn't dangerous, certainly no more so than a lot of everyday activities.

Do the training, be aware and enjoy it.

I have been diving for 25 years and not had what I would term any major incidents.


----------



## kiwi-girl (Jul 9, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> I have been diving for 25 years and not had what I would term any major incidents.


Good day, Ogri750 and all
Sorry for intruding, but after having read your posts couldn't help it. 25 years of diving sounds impressive! All those 25 years in UAE or worldwide?
I started diving a year ago and only made 10 dives so far  some here in NZ and in Fiji. Hoping to catch up. And would like to try UAE. I'm travelling in the end of September-early October '09 and looking for an interesting appropriate to my level diving spots. A bit concerned with the Red Tide affected diving there.
How is the situation there at the moment? Reading all different infos on the net and getting pretty confused.
Apparently if you approve of your wife diving course in Khorfakkan it shouldn't be bad there? 
And also considering Musandam. Can't firured it out if it is clear of Algae or it happens there as well?
So many questions, oh dear!
Would greatly appreciate your time answering if... 
cheers!!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I haven't dived in the UAE for a couple of months a I have been working in Doha, but the last few times over at Fujairah, the red tide wasn't much of an issue.

There are plenty of dive sites available for you with your level of diving. There is actually less options for things like technical diving (in excess of 40m with staged decompression and gas switching) as opposed to the recreational side of things.

I would have to say Musandam gets the best reviews for diving, particularily for marine life, and at Khorfakkan there is Shark Island with grey reef sharks


----------



## kiwi-girl (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for your answers, Ogri!
will also wait for rsinner's post on how the course and dives went for him

Any good diving in Qatar?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Problem with Qatar is the lack of reefs. When there is any sort of excessive tide movement, there is nothing to stop the sand from being kicked up, so consequently the visibility suffers.

The best place is probably the Inland Sea for visibility.


----------



## kiwi-girl (Jul 9, 2009)

sorry to hear that , man 
would you have any website of yours or album to look up, with all that experience of yours 
taking this opportunity to talk to a profi, do you have your favourite websites on diving in UAE?


----------



## kiwi-girl (Jul 9, 2009)

rsinner said:


> ... Al Boom also runs diving trips to Mussandam
> Will post here as to how it goes


hey there! have you had good time diving with Al Boom? how did it go? did you go to any of Al Boom arranged trips?
am curious to learn as will be going there in October too 
thanks in advance for replying
cheers


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Apparently there have been quite a few whale sharks spotted off Fujeirah the last couple of weeks.

I'm diving there this weekend so hopefully they are still around


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The missus has now started training to be dive master, was in Fujeirah a few weeks ago when they all saw a large whale shark.

According to her, Pavillion are ok, just geared up for holiday makers from Jumeirah Hotel and not to progress divers. Al Boom are better but have the monopoly on custom here in the UAE. 

She now dives with an independant guy who is picking up trade mostly from ex-pats who want to dive regulary. He takes out smaller groups so can give a bit more attention to the beginners and does extra or unusual trips. A few weeks back they also did a night, shore dive.

I'll PM you contact details.


----------



## kiwi-girl (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you, guys!
Shark whales sound great! Good luck , Ogri. Please post afterwards how they were 
Mr Rossi, i did not get any PM. Is the guy local? dives in Fujeirah? or?

Any tips on transferrs Dubai-Fujeirah? are there any cheaper transferrs then from diving clubs?
cheers all!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Not the greatest weekend's diving.

Got back from Khor Fakkhan last night.

Everything was ok for my wife. She is doing her open water course, so she was training/carrying out drills in the pool.

For those of us wanting to get into the big blue shimmering stuff, different story.

The coastguard had issued a tsunami warning last Monday, owing to an earthquake in Iran. As a result, no boats had been allowed to leave the harbour. Friday, the tsunami warning over, there was then a weather warning. Hmmm, weather was fine all day, little blowy but otherwise good. Result, no boats allowed out again.

Finally Saturday morning we got the ok to go. Certainly made the most of it. Couple of dives to 30m on Inch Cape 1 and then a 40m dive for a bit of navigation practice.

No whale sharks seen I'm afraid, but a huge great school of Yellow Jack Tuna on Inch Cape 1 as well as the resident moray and grouper. The grouper does give people a bit of a fright when they first swim though the boat if they don't know he's there.

Back off there again next weekend for some technical diving.


----------



## kiwi-girl (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks, Ogri!!! No whale sharks ....well....hopefully next w-end then! the grouper must be a local shark there yeh! 

What dive shop you were with? Do you go to Fujeira from Qatar or from UAE(if so , what transfers you use, pls)? Is is easy just to turn up there and get accomodation for a couple of days or should one book in advance? 
Appreciate your posts lots! thanx


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

No problem, glad to be able to help.

I was diving with Divers Down. I am finally back in Dubai, so we drove over there. Took about 1hr 40mins.

Accomodation is fairly reasonable. The dive centre is in the grounds of the Oceanic Hotel, AED 375 for a double room inc. breakfast. Bear in mind, it is in Sharjah, so no alcohol. Not that a lot of drinking is good before diving. If you wanted a drink, the Meridien in Fujeirah is about 20 mins in a taxi.

Here is the centre's website, there is a link to the hotel on their site

when you click on the link, wait a couple of secs and the hompage opens properly

Divers Down U.A.E.


----------



## kiwi-girl (Jul 9, 2009)

Huge thanks, Ogri! 
Yeah, I remember I checked Divers Down site when you first mentioned it RE your wife cousre 
Thanks for the tips too. 
In your opinion would Khorfakkan have more advantages than Dibba or Fujairah in terms of staying and diving?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Dibba has the advantage of having the dhows there.

Khor Fakkhan has the advantage of probably being cheaper.


----------



## kiwi-girl (Jul 9, 2009)

hey Ogri
Any cool news on diving in Fujeira? how did technical diving go?
oh I forgot to congratulate you on move to Dubai!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ogri, I' m in Mauritius next week, starting the first stages of my PADI, how long does it take to get a qualification? 

Im gathering it is international - so therefore when i come back to Dubai, i can continue to progress further e.t.c? thanks, marc.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

kiwi-girl, haven't done any tec diving for the last few weeks, just been doing some recreational dives. I will be doing some this weekend coming though. Fingers crossed should do 3 tec dives on Saturday.

marc, I take it you will be doing the PADI Open Water. You will have a number of pool sessions followed by some open water dives (sea). If you are a quick learner and have no problems with the drills and or theory, it could all be completed in about 4 days. If you have the Open Water book, do the knowledge reviews before you go, gets them out of the way. 

The PADI qualification is internationally accepted, so you will have no problems diving at other locations after you acheive your certification.

After the open water course, is the Advanced Open Water Course. 5 dives, 2 of which are mandatory, deep dive (18m - 30m) and a navigation dive (using a compass). The other 3 dives are your choice. There are many you could choose from - night dive, underwater naturalist, wreck dive, DPV (diver propulsion vehicle), boat dive, drift dive etc. Plus some additional theory.

Hope that helps


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Sounds great, cant wait to do it, thats exactly what i have booked, pool followed by ocean water. 

DPV sounds great!!, as well as night dive, but that seems a bit scary..

is diving good?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I love it, always have done.

The first 4 open water dives you do, you possibly won't think are that great. That is because you will be doing drills on them rather than doing a dive for pleasure.

Get the training out of the way and you'll wonder why you hadn't done it before


----------



## shishkabob (Mar 27, 2009)

Try googling *dubai diving bsac*

Well worth checking out the Desert Sports Diving Club

Been around for more than 25 years and they organise diving on both coasts - especially to the northern Musandam - way past Lima up to Musandam Island and Kachalu. Also probably the only people who regularly dive the Energy Determination - one of the best wreck dives in the world - off RAK


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Only problem with the Energy Determination, the whole wreck is not available to everyone to dive due to the depth (85m to the bottom, so it's a trimix dive)


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

i heard Al Boom is the best and it's long time in the market
i would suggest the course, by the way, keep in mind there are sea snakes in arabian gulf, including the beaches of dubai and fujeirah... i saw with my own eyes...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

hi, i have just recently booked with Al Boom on Al Wasl road, i was very pleased with the service and quality of the shop.

i have booked my open water course, they gave me all the materials and dvd to study before i start, even though i have completed 2 dives, he said just call us when you have finished the book, you can use the classrooms as well at the back but not much point if you want to study by yourself.... you have 1 year to complete it, 

its pretty good value; the price is 2,300 AED - but as i booked in Eid i got 500 AED discount.

13 LESSONS

5 Classroom
4 pool dives
4 open water

let me know if you need contact details...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Only problem with the Energy Determination, the whole wreck is not available to everyone to dive due to the depth (85m to the bottom, so it's a trimix dive)



85m !!!! 

whats trimix? - is that like nitrox?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Trimix is similiar in one way to Nitrox in that it is a blended gas.

Difference is that it is a blend of oxygen, nitrogen and helium. The reason it is used is to overcome the problem of oxygen toxicity at depth and to reduce the effects of nitrogen narcosis.

A typical trimix blend could be Trimix 10/70. That is 10% oxygen, 70% helium and 20% nitrogen. That would be suitable for a dive to 100m

Bit too complicated to try and explain it fully on a forum post but hope that gives you a rough idea.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

#@$% that!! 100m, no way....

whats the point, it would be complete darkness, except your flashlight?

no way in hell!! lol


----------



## shishkabob (Mar 27, 2009)

I've dived it many times on trimix and on air - if you can anchor to the top of the wreck, you can get on to it at 25m but it's not for beginners. One of the advantages of diving it as a club is that you can send down the tech divers to secure a safe line for the air divers to use


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

As I said, the whole wreck is not available for all divers.......personally I wouldn't be happy at between 25 - 40m knowing there was a lot more of the wreck beneath me........I'd be itching to see the rest.

I wasn't suggesting that any dive on it had to be on Trimix, only meant that it would be needed to see the whole wreck. Sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## kiwi-girl (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys!
Thought I'd post on my diving here. 
Made it to Dubai as planned , went on 2 dive trip to Fujeira with Al Boom on the 29th september. Well, the vis was not that great 4-8 m during 2 dives, did Sharm Rock and Martinin Bay though initially was told it'd be Dibba Rock dive. Also have not seen anything spectacular, some fish, moray eel, a few crabs and flat fish, sort of puffer fish, kettle fish, nothing major , no turtles, no sharks, not even reef ones, ecxept for a shark sucker, no sea snakes though  There are not many colors/corals down there, the sea bottom looks...sort of worn out. Diving wise all went well. There were 2 people doing their PADI course and one got certified. A couple was doing Inchcape dive as well off our boat.
My hubby is going with Al Boom tomorrow too. So would prob post on his experience as well for your info.

Am very greatful for info and tips given here. Special Thanx to Ogri!
cheerio


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

you are all nuts. 

wreck diving at 85 meters,

I'm very happy and contempt with my open water 12-18m dives  , but once I'm more confident im sure i will be much more adventurous


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

kiwi, 

if you wait until november through to april, dive Shark Island and you should see a good few reef sharks.

The vis over the last few weeks hasn't been that great on the east coast, not sure why, but at least the red algae seems to have gone (for a while at least).

marc, 

depth is only a state of mind..........well, sort of. Additional training makes the dives as safe as they can be. Main thing that needs remembering is that if something goes wrong at depth, you can't head straight for the surface. That's the reason tec divers have pretty much 2 of everything, and dive with the same gas blends as the rest of the team. At any time during the dive, you should be able to share gases (whether it's travel gas, bottom gas or deco) with your team mates. With the amount of equipment carried, I actually think you are better prepared for a situation than recreational divers are.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just a couple of pics taken at Shark Island North


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

cant see them?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

very odd, I can

let me see if I can sort it


----------

